# Changing GPS Navigation from US --> UAE



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried to search the threads but didn't find an answer on this:

Could anyone who has imported a US Spec Mercedes into UAE share their knowledge on how they were able to purchase a UAE Navigation DVD and get it to work?

If you haven't imported a car and know of a way to do this, please let me know as well.

Trying to figure this out. Will call the UAE Dealer as well


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> I tried to search the threads but didn't find an answer on this:
> 
> Could anyone who has imported a US Spec Mercedes into UAE share their knowledge on how they were able to purchase a UAE Navigation DVD and get it to work?
> 
> ...


You do know that navigation isn't always that helpful here, I take it? I haven't tried the Mercedes but I wouldn't spend a massive amount of $ on a disk because it is quite likely to be inadequate. I have a local map on my Garmin and it's so-so at best. Google maps on a smart phone is probably your best option.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! I think your advice is on point from a Practical perspective. I was just curious on who had gone through this and whether it works for them.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Get in touch with your dealer. If the UAE dealer does not help call your dealer in the US. My dealer in the UAE is useless and most of the things I needed I got a response with my dealer in Canada. 

I agree with Simey nevertheless because even most updated maps in the region aren't 100%. There is always new construction taking place along with changes of traffic paths It is better to have a common GPS device for which you can update for free or rely on google maps.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I just updated my Garmin, and the maps are a lot better than they were 18 months ago, when the unit I bought was first programmed.

The main issues are the roads it thins are there, but really just take you to a rope nada guard hut!


----------

